# Eating Prawns whilst Pregnant



## Piggy25

Hi

I'm hoping to get a definate answer to eating prawns whilst pregnant.

The books i've read and other people have told me, say not to eat shellfish. However, when I saw my midwife she said that I can eat prawns, crayfish and lobster as these are crustations not shellfish such as mussels, scollops and cockles... 

Can someone just confirm please!

Thanks Chloe x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

If you want to eat them, I would just have them at home, where you are preparing them yourself, and know 100% that they arecooked properly, but I would just have them in moderation,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

